# Losing overall bf% but stomach pouch doesn't budge



## xyokoma (Aug 10, 2017)

To make it short,

Been seriously training  for over a year, but overall around 5 years with breaks.

Seeing some nice progress on my legs and upper body, definition is coming along slowly but nicely so super glad about that one but the stomach pouch seriously doesnt want to budge and has always been the main problem. Diet is pretty much clean with high protein moderate carb and low fat.

I know its a problematic area for women and my hormones havent been steady lately either.

Just been thinking if perhaps it is time to try out Clen and see how i improve? Very fearful to go to a higher calorie deficit naturally and risk losing muscle which has happened before.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

might want to take another look at your diet and tweak it as needed, add some cardio, and hit those fukkin stubborn abs every day!


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> To make it short,
> 
> Been seriously training  for over a year, but overall around 5 years with breaks.
> 
> ...



Can you post a pic of whats going on ?

Wondering if the bulge is fat over the abs or undigested food under the muscles.


----------



## Jin (Aug 10, 2017)

Just keep losing BF.

I'm in the same boat: quads are defined with visible veins, arms look cut but my stomach pouch and chest fat are still prominent. The problem areas are the first to gain fat and the last to lose it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 10, 2017)

This area is very commonly the last fat to go. As stated above, just keep concentrating on losing bf and it will eventually come off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

yep what jin said and it all depends how far you are willing to go down the rabbit hole


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 10, 2017)

Allso a lot of people here seem to swear buy booths apple cider vinigar i havnt tried it but maybe worth a look into


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yohimbine+fasted low intensity cardio might be the extra kick you're looking for. It helps to target those stubborn fat areas. P. S low fat diet for women is a bad idea I'd suggest you to up your fats and lower your carbs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Yohimbine+fasted low intensity cardio might be the extra kick you're looking for. It helps to target those stubborn fat areas. P. S low fat diet for women is a bad idea I'd suggest you to up your fats and lower your carbs.



How does that target certain areas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2017)

Just be patient it will be the last to come off. In fact once you see that spot start to shrink your motivation will go thru the roof.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How does that target certain areas?



Yohimbine blocks the a2 receptor, this should theoretically make the fat lose its stubbornness and become easier to burn.


----------



## snake (Aug 10, 2017)

The bad news:

You're body has places where it wants to store fat. Some places seem more important then others and therefore it's the first place excess fat goes and the last place it will be taken from. 

The good new:

You're probably real close to the point where it can no longer afford to reduce the other areas and that stubborn spot is about to fall.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool sculpting or Sure Sculpting is an option if the fatty area is a genetic disposition.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2017)

that will be the last fat to come off the body.  So spots stay longer than others.  

Your stomach/oblique area is tough, same with quads/thighs/glutes


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh its fat, it jiggles. Haha.


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 14, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> that will be the last fat to come off the body.  So spots stay longer than others.
> 
> Your stomach/oblique area is tough, same with quads/thighs/glutes



Thanks,
Though i feel my quads are getting defined a lot easier actually. 
I probably should try keto and cut my carbs, however i dont like a lot of fats in my diet. Then again, cant live to eat but eat to live.


----------

